# Edward Elric-The Fullmetal Fishy



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...I've got a preeeeeeetty good idea by now how many of you(and who xD)will get the title of this thread, though if you don't and you REALLY care enough to want to know, just ask and I'll explain xDD

Anywho, here is my newsist fishy, Edward Elric(Ed)!!! DD I've been waiting SO LONG to get a yellow male CT and I FINALLY have him!!! <3 Hes SUCH a character, definitely lives up to his name(again, if you REALLY want to know, I'll explain xD)with his feisty, practically fearless, and curious personality. AS I type hes swimming back and forth, trying to get at me, and pausing every few moments to stare at me like '; What is that....._thing_ DOING?' :lol: Ahh, I love him xD <3

Anyway, enough of my half-asleep rambling and on to the good stuff! PICS!!

















































































































I love this one in particular, because it makes him look small  Hehe(again, if you REALLY want to know....)









And because I thought it may be appropriate, I snapped a few shots of Winry and Al as well(AGAIN if you MUST know....xDDD Last time, I swear):
Winry:

































Al:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ed is just GORGEOUS!!! I'm not a big fan of crown tails but he is breathtaking.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!! You took some great pics!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!!  lol, the credit for the awesomer/clearer shots of the bunch go to Ed for sure, he was SO easy to photograph xD Very cooperative


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! Welcome Ed!! Now Explain my dear! Im curious as to the story behind the name!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Thank you!  Haha, you really want to know? xDD Well alright then...

This is the real Edward Elric, the Fullmetal Alchemist and main character in the anime/manga(Japanese cartoon/graphic novel)Fullmetal Alchemist, or FMA  The big joke in the series is about Ed being so short, which would explain my reference to him being 'small'^^; 

This is Eds younger brother Alphonse(Al) Yes, hes a suit of armor. That ones a long story 

And this is Winry Rockbell, Eds and Als childhood friend 

I name them after characters because I fail at thinking up names xDD

I'm a HUGE anime/manga fan and FMA is one of my all-time fav series. My other hobby is cosplaying, where we basically dress up as anime(or game....or cartoon even...)characters, go to conventions, and sometimes just walk around randomly in costume xD. Yes, yes I am a geek


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

congrats on your new boy  he's so handsome


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

x3 He's such an Ed, with his strutting. So, is he really small, or is he just made to look that small? xD
He's such a gorgeous boy, and I'm verryy jealous  Because one yellow/orange betta just isn't enough for me xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! xDD I know, right? I'm so happy about how well he fits into his name...its FATE I tell you! :lol: Its not by TOO much, but he is really the smallest of all my boys xDD except maaaaaybe for Al...I think they may be about the same size....
Ahh, I know! I LOVE yellow/orange bettas <33 I'm so excited to spawn him and Winry xD Ahhh, if only I could do it sooner Dx


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

S T U N N I NG!!!!!!  Cannot wait to see the babies!

Al looks a lot like my new CT!


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

HAHA love the name, i'm a big FMA fan myself~
He's gorgeous, too!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

All your bettas are beauitful


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks so much guys! xD Oh, and I must share....woke up to Eds happy little face this morning, hanging on the side of the tank closest to my bed and watching me. Very inquisitive and curious little guy, I need to put more things in his tank to keep him busy! :lol:



Owlets said:


> HAHA love the name, i'm a big FMA fan myself~
> He's gorgeous, too!


Haha, hurray! More FMA fans! <33
lol, though I must comment, I LOVE your Guinea Pigs names!! Especially Shoe!! xDD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

gorgeous! I love crowntails, but he is just stunning!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's a beauty. Love those flourescent eyes and cheeks. Congrats.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Thanks!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool Betta I really like that blueish in his fins.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I LOVE how he has red in his fins! It's ;like Ed's coat! =]
and I Absolutely LOVE Al! <3 and It's not just cuz he's my fav char either! =3 The golden red color on Al reminds me of his hair! and Winry is stunning as always! =P
HAhahaha! He really does live up to his name! XD And being the smallest of your males? I have to agree; it's fate! XD =]

I hope the FMA clan live long healthy lives! =]


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol!! xDD I know, right? Hes just SUCH a perfect Ed, its almost scary! I don't think I could find a better fish that fit Ed no matter how much I looked!! :lol: Al and Winry REALLY fit their names as well. Winry is a spunky little gal, she doesn't go after the other girls, but she doesn't let herself get bullied either  And shes ALWAYS the first to come greet me <3 Al is just a big sweetheart and LOVES it when I come over and 'play' with him :lol: 

Aww, thanks! I hope so too! <3 Haha, next I need to find Mustang and Hawkeye bettas! :lol: Ahh, I can dream....


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I love FullMetal Alchemist :3

I'll get Roy, Riza, and Hughes. Together, we shall own FullBetta Alchemist. :3


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, more FMA fans! xD Hurray!

Ahh, yes!! DD FullBetta Alchemist!! I love it! <33 :lol:


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Haha, hurray! More FMA fans! <33
> lol, though I must comment, I LOVE your Guinea Pigs names!! Especially Shoe!! xDD



Haha thanks xD we ran out of names for things, so Shoe was all we had!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, I _love_ the name Shoe xDDD Its just so random is awesome


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

> lol!! xDD I know, right? Hes just SUCH a perfect Ed, its almost scary! I don't think I could find a better fish that fit Ed no matter how much I looked!! :lol: Al and Winry REALLY fit their names as well. Winry is a spunky little gal, she doesn't go after the other girls, but she doesn't let herself get bullied either  And shes ALWAYS the first to come greet me <3 Al is just a big sweetheart and LOVES it when I come over and 'play' with him :lol:
> 
> Aww, thanks! I hope so too! <3 Haha, next I need to find Mustang and Hawkeye bettas! :lol: Ahh, I can dream....





> I love FullMetal Alchemist :3
> 
> I'll get Roy, Riza, and Hughes. Together, we shall own FullBetta Alchemist. :3


Oh my gosh that would be SWEET! =D If I get one whose personality fits I shall name them Scar! =]

There should be a club for this! =]


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! Yay Scar! DD xDDD There SHOULD be a club for this! Haha, that would be AWESOME!!

OH! And something I found REALLY funny that I just HAVE to share xDD check out the add I got 
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/screeny89-1.jpg


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

lol. don't you love cookies. they make interesting adds pop up ^^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol xDD Indeed, they provide for much entertainment  At least for me.....but then again....I'm just special like that :lol:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I just love his eyes! He really does look like an Ed, btw.. Ed on a bad hair day >.> . And from the sound of it, he acts like it too.

And you're not alone, my Angels where named Chi, Plum, Kotoko and Yumi (from Chobits) and I really REALLY wanted to name my betta Eiri Yuki (Gravitation) cause he was such a grump at first.. but hubby put his foot down.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

MollyJean said:


> He really does look like an Ed, btw.. Ed on a bad hair day >.> .


Ahhahaha! :lol: That really made me laugh xDDD Ahhh, no I'm imagining Ed walking around with a grumpy look and his hair all poofed up and spiky :rofl: Maybe I have too active an imagination....

Haha, My Angel is named Orochimaru  And from the early days when Sasuke, my first betta, was kept in the 50 gallon I actually have a picture of Orochimaru 'stalking' Sasuke xDDD It always gives me a good laugh.
Ahh, I'd wanted to name my dog, Jade, Akamaru as well.....but, I got outvoted by the family, though I did also come up with the name Jade :lol: So the anime names are kept to my fish for the time being  Though they still poke fun at me for it :roll:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Anime names are aweseom, huh? Thankfuly, my whole family, hubby, brothers, even my kid, are all into anime and gaming. My daughter is reading Ah My Goddess right now and loves the name Belldandy, so I'm sure the next animal we get will have that name. Probably a puppy.. we're thinking of getting a pup as soon as we can rehome 3 potbelly pigs. Hey, anyone want a potbelly pig??

My brother in law has a baby python he named Orochimaru!!... his wife calls it "Turtle food" because they have a snapper named Gaara... he's a grump.

We do a lot of gaming and book names in our house, too. Our twin white cats are named Tyrael and Cain because the whole family loves Diablo.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Never got into FMA myself, but Ed is gorgeous! Lucky you. ;-)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks Jupiter! ^-^

Haha, lol Molly!! xDDD Lucky you! While my family is very supportive of my anime love and cosplaying, they still find it very weird and do poke fun at me a bit for it. Same with the fish keeping, though its all in good fun really. xDDDD Haha, but I can't name family pets anime names, no matter how much I'd like to...but thats okay, the fish are good enough :lol:

Ahhh, if I had a snake, I'd TOTALLY name it Orochimaru!!! xDDDDDD If only my mom wasn't scared of 'em....and Gaara the snapping turtle!! CLASSIC!! xDDD

Haha, I envy your awesome family....granted, I love mine, but I'm jealous that yours are all into anime and such xDDD Haha, I don't even have any friends close by that are into anime! They all live at least an hour away :lol:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow MollyJean that's Awesome! =] And Yeah I noticed that ad too the last time I browsed this page! =] I showed my sister and we both laughed. =P
I know how you feel. even if I were back home my friends that like anime are far away. =P Luckily I'll be seeing them soon for Katsucon! =]


----------



## AznArth (Dec 24, 2009)

mmm nice fishies... i smell ONE hardcore FMA fan! ^^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

AznArth said:


> mmm nice fishies... i smell ONE hardcore FMA fan! ^^


Ehhehehe ^^;  Well....yeah xD


----------

